# Shield bugs and a butterfly



## lesno1 (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 5, 2021)

Nice captures but even @ ISO 100 you're still getting a lot of noise. Have you considered using a flash?


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 5, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice captures but even @ ISO 100 you're still getting a lot of noise. Have you considered using a flash?


Im using a twin head flash


----------



## Space Face (Oct 5, 2021)

The focus is much better on these, particularly on the second.  The exposure is good too with the twin head flash as well so no issues there.  They have developed a fair bit of noise which, as others have stated, must surely be down to PP/sharpening.  All is not lost however.  Less PP may be the answer of course and the prevention is always better than elimination but the application of noise reduction is an available option (I'm sure you are aware of this too).  It is easy to overdo this too and end up with a melted sort of look.

As you have 'OK to Edit' ticked in your avatar box I've taken the liberty of a little NR in one pic just to demonstrate it's possibilities.  This was just a one click hit on Topaz Labs DeNoise AI and took about 4 seconds to complete.  Not perfect but you'll get the idea.  The benefits are best seen in the top right quarter of the frame.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 5, 2021)

You can see in your your Exif you are very heavy handed on adjustments.  Clarity +90, dehaze +38 and saturation +24 especially.   Not sure why you have them that high.   Other settings you have that should not be needed so high if you are getting good exposure with the flash. 
Can you post your RAW file?  That will allow us to help you better.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 5, 2021)

BrentC said:


> You can see in your your Exif you are very heavy handed on adjustments.  Clarity +90, dehaze +38 and saturation +24 especially.   Not sure why you have them that high.   Other settings you have that should not be needed so high if you are getting good exposure with the flash.
> Can you post your RAW file?  That will allow us to help you better.


What exif reader are you using Brent?  I'm getting very little in the way of such info.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 5, 2021)

Space Face said:


> What exif reader are you using Brent?  I'm getting very little in the way of such info.



I am using "Send to Exif Viewer" extension in Chrome.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 5, 2021)

BrentC said:


> I am using "Send to Exif Viewer" extension in Chrome.


Cheers.  I shall have a look at that one.👍


----------



## Space Face (Oct 5, 2021)

BrentC said:


> I am using "Send to Exif Viewer" extension in Chrome.


Brilliant pal.  Up and running.  Thanks!!


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 5, 2021)

Space Face said:


> The focus is much better on these, particularly on the second.  The exposure is good too with the twin head flash as well so no issues there.  They have developed a fair bit of noise which, as others have stated, must surely be down to PP/sharpening.  All is not lost however.  Less PP may be the answer of course and the prevention is always better than elimination but the application of noise reduction is an available option (I'm sure you are aware of this too).  It is easy to overdo this too and end up with a melted sort of look.
> 
> As you have 'OK to Edit' ticked in your avatar box I've taken the liberty of a little NR in one pic just to demonstrate it's possibilities.  This was just a one click hit on Topaz Labs DeNoise AI and took about 4 seconds to complete.  Not perfect but you'll get the idea.  The benefits are best seen in the top right quarter of the frame.
> 
> View attachment 249145


Thanks im downloading it now


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 5, 2021)

BrentC said:


> You can see in your your Exif you are very heavy handed on adjustments.  Clarity +90, dehaze +38 and saturation +24 especially.   Not sure why you have them that high.   Other settings you have that should not be needed so high if you are getting good exposure with the flash.
> Can you post your RAW file?  That will allow us to help you better.


Dont have the raw files  this is puzzling me i never use saturation im going to check if the settings are pre set


----------



## Space Face (Oct 5, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Thanks im downloading it now


Nice one.  It's a great bit of kit, just take time and not over do it, it's quite powerful.  Enjoy tho.


----------



## BrentC (Oct 5, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Thanks im downloading it now



Just don't use this as a crutch.   You need to find out why you are needing to use noise reduction with decent exposure and flash there should be no need at all.   
If you look at the damsel fly you posted, you used way to much Luminance noise reduction/smoothing that you lost any detail you would have had.
If you don't have the RAW's, are you just shooting jpq?   If so I would recommend shooting RAW.   If you are using RAW and you edit in LR then it will still have the original RAW file.  Next time shoot RAW or keep the RAW file so we can see and help you figure this out.
I really think the pp is hurting your photos a lot.  It looks like you use clarity and dehaze a lot.   Dehaze you should never need in macro.  Clarity, if you use, should not need much.


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 5, 2021)

BrentC said:


> Just don't use this as a crutch.   You need to find out why you are needing to use noise reduction with decent exposure and flash there should be no need at all.
> If you look at the damsel fly you posted, you used way to much Luminance noise reduction/smoothing that you lost any detail you would have had.
> If you don't have the RAW's, are you just shooting jpq?   If so I would recommend shooting RAW.   If you are using RAW and you edit in LR then it will still have the original RAW file.  Next time shoot RAW or keep the RAW file so we can see and help you figure this out.
> I really think the pp is hurting your photos a lot.  It looks like you use clarity and dehaze a lot.   Dehaze you should never need in macro.  Clarity, if you use, should not need much.


Cheers Brent


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 5, 2021)

Very good set.....


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 5, 2021)

Another nice set! I need to see if that plugin is available for Edge, since it is Chromium based. You're a good sport, and I'm learning from the advice as well.

Update: For MS Edge, all one has to do is go to the Chrome Extension Store, find the extension, and click on "Add to Chrome." Nice!


----------

